# Extract files from a Installshield setup laumcher ?



## arvin88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey !

I have a setup.exe ( INstallshield setup launcher). I want to extract a specific file as setup launcher is corrupted. I tried using Installshield premier 2008, but it can only create a setup file.

I know how to extract a setup file which is similar to CAB or RAR.

But i want to know how to extract files from a setup launcher, i need to take a specific .exe file and i want to edit it and once again place it with the setup launcher. Is is possible ??


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

arvin88 said:


> Hey !
> 
> I have a setup.exe ( INstallshield setup launcher). I want to extract a specific file as setup launcher is corrupted. I tried using Installshield premier 2008, but it can only create a setup file.
> 
> ...


_G'Day arvin, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

We need to have more information about the name of the program that you are trying to install, and where it originally came from...that is, did you download it from the Internet, or is it on a CD/DVD?

Please post back with this information, so that we may assist you further.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## arvin88 (Nov 23, 2007)

It is a Educational Material for GMAT. It is a basically chinese software. I got it from my friend. The starting dialog boxes are in chinese, like software login and all. But the tests are in English. 

So i edited the gmatcat.exe file of that software using PE Explorer and changed the chinese language to English. Now i want to replace that gmatcat.exe file with my edited file. So i can pass this setup files to my friends. 

But the problem is i dont know how to edit a Installshield setup launcher and put my file in that. If it is a ordinary Cab setup, i can extract it and replace it and i will again compress it back. 

But i am not able to do this as the software application uses Install shield setup launcher


----------



## janderscu2 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have recently had this problem. I discovered that the newest version of Winzip will open .exe setup files. Right click on the setup.exe and click "Extract files to ...."


----------



## SLOWHED (Dec 6, 2007)

can u help me


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You can try:

*Winzip*
*Winrar*
*Tugzip*

Download and install one of the following. The right click on the .exe and click *Extract files* or something similar


----------

